# Furious! Royal canin!



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Just came back from PetCo and PetsMart to get dog food. T & J have been on
Royal Canin Mini Indoor Adult 21 for years. Now Royal Canin has changed up
their formulas. The "new" Mini Indoor Adult lists CORN :foxes15: as the second ingredient.
It never contained corn before. So... now I have to find a food that they 
can both eat and that is affordable and that doesn't upset Jerry's allergies. 
Good Grief! If it ain't broke, don't fix it :foxes15:

Any suggestions?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Suggestions for a new food?

If you prefer to feed kibble, have you tried Orijen or Acana Pacifica?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

For Hope, a company changing up it's formula would be beyond awful!! The other two would be fine.

I hate this for you. I really do. An inconvenience and a worry about keeping them healthy while you are forced to change.

I would second Orijen. I also got a recommendation from flippedstars about Fromm. Their 4 star (that is the name, they are actually rated as 5 star on dogfoodadvisor.com) foods are exceptional. There are 2 or 3 varieties (we enjoyed Surf and Turf) that are all life stage and are made such that they can be interchanged with no tummy upset. The company is family owned yet I was able to get the food on the ground at a natural pet food store near me. 

Here is info. I am not certain what food allergies/issues you manage so I do not know if there are ingredients that would bother.
Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

I sure hope that you can find something easily, soon and that will work for them.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

I reccomend grain-free natural balance if your dog is allergic to grain. Usually if it's small like a Chi (which it probably is as this is a chi forum) it's best to go with the small breed formula. No tummy upsets for me.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

natural balance? i thinks its $15 for a 5 pounds bag


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Taste of the wild or Fromm


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry Therese. I know that food was working well for you. How frustrating that they would change the formula! Maddening!! I don't have any advice really, just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and I hope you can find a great alternative that works for your two.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Karen is right Fromm is fabulous. 
I feed my rescues only Orijen, Acana Pacifica or Fromm Surf & Turf, all are great dry foods.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter approves natural balance  and chews on each kibble too


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I do like Natural Balance's new Alpha formulas. All are grain-free. We interchange between that and TOTW High Prairie for fosters. 

So sorry they changed their formula... that's one downside about commercial brands, they can change anything they want with little warning. I'll bet there are more people upset too; corn..?! Really?! Ick.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a pain! I would recommend giving Orijen a try too, Reese doesnt do well on kibble so we dont feed it anymore but my three would go nuts for it despite being picky eaters. Its completely grain free.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Another vote for Acana Pacifica. Our big guys get it (Epic is small enough to feed raw, haha) and I have NEVER had them on a better food. Hands down, beats Orijen and TOTW for us. The dogs love it too!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Jayar said:


> Another vote for Acana Pacifica. Our big guys get it (Epic is small enough to feed raw, haha) and I have NEVER had them on a better food. Hands down, beats Orijen and TOTW for us. The dogs love it too!


Orijen and Acana are almost identical foods! From the same company!


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Reese and Miley said:


> Orijen and Acana are almost identical foods! From the same company!


Oh, I know! But we had them on Orijen first (because it's supposed to be more "premium" than Acana) and it was way, way, way too rich. No solid poop for weeks. Someone recommended the Acana Pacifica and we switched and never look back. Actually, all of the Acana formulas have been excellent for us... The Pacifica gives them the nicest coat, though.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Both Acana and Orijen gave my boy with a sensitive tummy the runs unfortunately. They sure did gobble up both kinds though! Its one of the few companies making dog food that I actually trust though.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You know, all along I thought all of Royal Canin had corn. Seemed to me that
every bag I looked at had it as a 3d or 4th ingredient. Maybe it's just in Canada.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

deleted. nm.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

I vote for Orijen as well. I feed the Regional fish variety along with a homecooked diet. If I were going to feed kibble exclusively I would choose Orijen.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Therese, I use this on a recommendation from Becky as a base 1/4 scoop for each of the boys mixed with their homemade meats and veggies. 

This is a Holistic Food:
Light Adult Dog Food - Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul

All ingredients are listed on the page...don't see any corn or corn meal listed. I pay about $9.89-$10.69 for a 10lb bag but you can buy larger. Becky has her's shipped and I buy mine in store. Works well and has helped my pups loose weight, their teeth look great and they have good potties


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie's stomach is fairly sensitive, and we feed her Acana Ranchlands, but it's a higher protein food. My friend feeds her little guys Now! Grain Free Small Breed Formula, but the protein and fat levels are a bit higher than the royal canin. I imagine you would want to find something with fairly similar ingredients as the royal canin if it's working so well. It's so annoying when companies just change things out of the blue, especially if it's for the worst.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I concur with the Fromm suggestion!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I just got a flyer in today's mail announcing RC's new formulas. When I brought our home she was RC. I have switched to Orijen and I really like it. My Dad does TotW and loves it for his rescue. I do a 1/4c am 1/4c pm and have some on hand for a snack midday but she never wants a nooner anymore. Took her tonight for a pedi and was complimented by everyone at the groomer's they all wanted to know what her diet was and several customers asked as well. In the shops lighting her coat just looked stunning, she looks so dang healthy. I don't have lighting like that at home to truly appreciate how good she looks, even my daughter said Mom she's sooo pretty & she really is. The only one who carries the Orijen in our area is the local lady who competes with Chain Stores so I was so glad to send some much needed business her way as she has been our Petstore lady since I was a little girl.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> It does show corn gluten meal.
> Royal Canin Mini Adult Dog Food | Review and Rating


This is the Canadian version for mini adult..

(first line of ingredients)

Chicken meal, brewers rice, brown rice, corn, corn gluten meal...

MINI Adult / MINI Dog / Dog Diets / Pet Store Exclusive Diets / Home - RoyalCanin


...this is for indoor mini adult

Brewers rice, corn, chicken meal, brown rice, chicken fat, wheat gluten...

MINI INDOOR Adult / MINI Dog / Dog Diets / Pet Store Exclusive Diets / Home - RoyalCanin


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

IMO Orijen is TOO rich for a chihuahua. There is NO NEED for a food like that and it is extremely hard on their internal organs. Premium or not, it is not a good fit for our breed. Acana's grainfree formulas are significantly more appropriate. Sure, one in 30 chis might appear to do okay...but the reason it gives MOST loose stools is it simply is, as another user mentioned, FAR TOO RICH for a non-working dog. 

That said, I still always feel like Fromm is a great company. Therese, you might like their adult Gold formula. It isn't super rich and it is grain inclusive. But all of the four star formulas are also up the right alley for a chihuahua nutritionally. I believe some of the formulas parallel the protein level (21%) that RC Mini Indoor Adult 21 had...

RC also has their chihuahua specific blend, but I don't know if it has corn content or not.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The thing with Orijen is it can be fed to an active Chi, but in very small amounts.
But yes for a mostly indoor dog, Acana Pacifica is better suited, but still rich in
protein so same thing there, smaller portions than RC for example.

As for Chihuahua RC, it has corn too...

Corn, chicken meal, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, chicken fat, brown rice...

Chihuahua / Breeds / Dog Diets / Pet Store Exclusive Diets / Home - RoyalCanin


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

flippedstars said:


> IMO Orijen is TOO rich for a chihuahua. There is NO NEED for a food like that and it is extremely hard on their internal organs. Premium or not, it is not a good fit for our breed. Acana's grainfree formulas are significantly more appropriate. Sure, one in 30 chis might appear to do okay...but the reason it gives MOST loose stools is it simply is, as another user mentioned, FAR TOO RICH for a non-working dog.
> 
> That said, I still always feel like Fromm is a great company. Therese, you might like their adult Gold formula. It isn't super rich and it is grain inclusive. But all of the four star formulas are also up the right alley for a chihuahua nutritionally. I believe some of the formulas parallel the protein level (21%) that RC Mini Indoor Adult 21 had...
> 
> RC also has their chihuahua specific blend, but I don't know if it has corn content or not.


I hate to horn in on someone else's food question thread but I've done it before because I just can't get satisified with food. I thought I was fixed with feeding Lulu canned Merrick but I think it is too high in protein for her. Is that what you mean by too rich? Someone told me too much protein is not good for her kidneys and can actually damage them long term. I know that all kinds of things can be said so can ya'll give me your opinion on this?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I hate to horn in on someone else's food question thread but I've done it before because I just can't get satisified with food. I thought I was fixed with feeding Lulu canned Merrick but I think it is too high in protein for her. Is that what you mean by too rich? Someone told me too much protein is not good for her kidneys and can actually damage them long term. I know that all kinds of things can be said so can ya'll give me your opinion on this?


Proteins are extremely important for the dog's immune system and overall health.
But not all proteins are created equal, if you go with a high quality food such as
Orijen, Acana or Fromm you will get the right protein. The whole thing with high
protein diets causing kidney disease is a myth. The only reason you want to feed
a bit less of these great foods is there are a lot less fillers, so your dog needs less 
of it since it's system holds on to most of it instead of pooping it all out, you will 
see smaller poops too. You also can't exactly judge a food's protein level by just 
reading the label on the bag, because it does not indicate the percentage of
digestible protein, just the overall content.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I think some are missing the point. The formula has changed. Please stop
quoting the new ingredients! I know it NOW has corn and corn gluten meal. The
food they have been eating is *Mini Indoor Adult** 21*. I have the package here on 
my desk. The first ingredients, and I won't bore you the entire list, are:
"Chicken, brewers rice, brown rice, oatmeal, brewers rice flour, chicken fat,
wheat gluten, chicken meal, natural chicken flavor,..." There is NO Corn
and NO Corn Gluten Meal in what they have been eating. I know it is the only
RC that did not have corn. That's why it worked so well for us.

Sweet Jerry has not done well with anything Potato or Sweet Potato. He has
a poor response to many foods. I think I am going to try some of the Natural Balance
Limited Ingredient. I will also buy up the last few bags of his current food so
hopefully we will have time to make a gradual change over. It was a very
difficult time when I tried to change his food in the past.

Thank you for the suggestions.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
EDITED TO ADD LIST OF INGREDIENTS:
Ingredients
Chicken, brewers rice, brown rice, oatmeal, brewers rice flour, chicken fat, wheat gluten, chicken meal, natural chicken flavor, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), soya oil, salmon oil, salt, dried brewers yeast, dried egg powder, sodium silico aluminate, potassium chloride, calcium sulfate, L-tyrosine, fructo-oligosaccharides, DL-methionine, L-lysine, sodium tripolyphosphate, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, magnesium oxide, Vitamins [dl-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C*), biotin, d-calcium pantothenate, niacin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), folic acid],Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, calcium iodate], taurine*, L-carnitine, tea (green tea extract), preserved with natural mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract and citric acid.


Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein Minimum 21.0% 
Crude Fat Minimum 14.0% 
Crude Fiber Maximum 4.1% 
Moisture Maximum 10.0%


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Therese I know that formula didn't have corn--Lulu was on this for a bit last year to help with some growth issues & we still have a half of a bag sitting in my cabinet. LOL It was the best food I could find that would help her issues & that didn't contain corn. (that was my biggie I was trying to stay away from) 

I don't really have enough experience with kibbles but I do think if I were to feed a kibble it would be Taste of the Wild or Fromm. But have you tried any of the Honest Kitchen formula's? I personally find that with my lot & their different "issues" that they all do exceptionally well when they eat Force or Embark (they perfer Force but it contains sweet potatoes). We've really only ever tried Force, Embark, Keen & Thrive so I can't say anything about the other formula's but they do hands down better on the grain free formula's. Keen they do terribly on--I have few that ended up with dry/red spots after a week of a few meals of Keen--they just can't do grains I guess even when it's as simple as organic oats  ) Anyway, Thrive isn't too bad--just causes a bit of indigestion in a couple of mine...but not terrible & they have had it quite a bit w/o any issue. Here is the ingredient list of Embark though: 

Dehydrated cage-free USDA turkey, organic flaxseed, potatoes, celery, spinach, carrots, organic coconut, apples, organic kelp, eggs, bananas, cranberries, rosemary, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate.

I'm sorry RC messed with the formula though. Doesn't make any sense why they'd do that since if anything companies seem to be trying to get the corn out these days...only thing I can think of is they are trying to cut costs.  Really is too bad. I hope you're able to find something your two will eat & not cause any upset or issues!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have just been pulling up dogs food and looking at ingredients that don't contain potato / sweet potato for his belly ~ not sure if it's a help or not
Did find Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit Small Breed to be (I think) potato free ~ I don't have my specs on this morning.
Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit Small Breed Adult Maintenance Natural Dry Dog Food - petco.com

I couldn't run it through the Review site because this specific bag doesn't have an analysis/ review. I did read the reviews/ people's feedback and several mentioned how it was a good fit for a picky eater & or one who had allergies. So this might be something for you.

Holistic Select Small & Mini Breed seems to be potato/ sp free: 
Holistic Select Radiant Health Anchovy, Sardine & Chicken Small & Mini Breed Adult Dry Dog Food at PETCO

Again ~ I don't really know about all of the ingredients was just looking for those that didn't have potato.

I will be anxious to hear what you settle on as I am a kibble feeder too ~ but am now concerned I didn't make the proper choice with the Orijen. so hopefully you'll share you throught process in picking and deciding on the new brand you settle on.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use Stella and Chewies, and a grain free kibble. Right now I am using "Now' kibble. A fairly new one, and I got it at a Specialty pet shop (no animals for sale!). They do fine on it. Sue


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I think some are missing the point. The formula has changed. Please stop
> quoting the new ingredients! I know it NOW has corn and corn gluten meal.



Didn't mean to upset or annoy you, sorry.
From my understanding, the Canadian version always had corn, that is why
I stayed away from Royal Canin products, they were known to contain many
fillers and grains. I'm not sure where you live, so I posted the first line of
ingredients as reference. I was only trying to help, the recommended foods
are very good, I've had several rescues do well on the Acana especially, no 
matter what health issues they had, it has acted as a miracle food here. 
Hope you find the right food, I can imagine it's frustrating, best of luck.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What a pain in the @*( !!
Jerry might do okay witht he orijen. Rico eats anything really..raw, kibble, vegetables...haha !! However--wheat seems like a problem for him and corn too..although he will do anything for some of my son's popcorn... He came from the breeder with that RC . He goes with orejin (any variety but I like to use senior sometimes when he is indoors more during the winter) ,or acana. He has never found these to be too rich. I don't always feed kibble though--if he has has a raw treat or something he doesn't get kibble also. Good luck !!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oooops just read he can't have reg potato--I just read the sweet potato before I replied the first time. Sorry. 

We did try Grandma Lucy's a couple months ago Therese. It has no potato in it what so ever. (I think this only applies to the Pureformance formulas) They instead use chickpeas for a binding agent. Here is the ingredient list straight from the bag of Grandma Lucy's freeze dried Pureformance Rabbit Formula:

Rabbit, Chickpeas, Flax, Carrots, Celery, Apples, Bananas, Blueberries, Cranberries, Pumpkin, Papaya, Spinach, Garlic, Rosemary, Vitamin A, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E, Niacin, Iron, Calcium, Phosphorus, Zinc, Riboflavin, Thiamin, Potassium, Manganese, Chloride, Copper, Magnesium, Pyridoxine, Cyanocobalamin.

Here is what it looks like even as I had taken a pic of it ready to serve.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I hate to tell you this, but finding a food you will be happy with IMO is a VERY difficult thing to do. I have been trying for two months now without success. LOTS of research, LOTS of opinion--which I GREATLY appreciate, but every time I think I have found the ONE there is something about it THAT JUST WONT WORK. I'm venting I know. but it is frustrating. Sadly, it almost makes me long for my ignorant days where I thought Science Diet was the best food and didn't know why everybody didn't deed it to their dogs. lol. JUST KIDDING. And then there is the can vs. kibble issue. Everybody but me seems to have that one worked out but me. I think I am just about to go back to Blue Buffalo. Somebody stop me if I making a huge mistake. PLEASE.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thank you each and everyone for your input. I really mean that! 

I had a very successful shopping trip today. I came home with: Fromm Chicken a la Veg,
Innova Adult (small bites), Nature's Variety Prairie, and Natural Balance LID
Lamb and Rice (small breed). Not planning to obsess over this! LOL! So, I just
grabbed one, turned out to be Innova, and we are having a little kibble sampling
party. They both loved the taste--no problem there. I'll let them try a bit each
day unless/until I see any signs of allergies from Jerry. Wish us luck--Pleeze! 




Brodysmom said:


> So sorry Therese. I know that food was working well for you. How frustrating that they would change the formula! Maddening!! I don't have any advice really, just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and I hope you can find a great alternative that works for your two.


maddening... yep! 



pigeonsheep said:


> dexter approves natural balance  and chews on each kibble too


thanks for the review dexter  
I did pick up a bag of L I D Natural balance to add to our list of foods to try.



flippedstars said:


> IMO Orijen is TOO rich for a chihuahua. There is NO NEED for a food like that and it is extremely hard on their internal organs. Premium or not, it is not a good fit for our breed. Acana's grainfree formulas are significantly more appropriate. Sure, one in 30 chis might appear to do okay...but the reason it gives MOST loose stools is it simply is, as another user mentioned, FAR TOO RICH for a non-working dog.
> 
> That said, I still always feel like Fromm is a great company. Therese, you might like their adult Gold formula. It isn't super rich and it is grain inclusive. But all of the four star formulas are also up the right alley for a chihuahua nutritionally. I believe some of the formulas parallel the protein level (21%) that RC Mini Indoor Adult 21 had...
> 
> RC also has their chihuahua specific blend, but I don't know if it has corn content or not.


thanks for this info Kristi. I did start checking the protein and fat levels as I shopped today.



MChis said:


> Oooops just read he can't have reg potato--I just read the sweet potato before I replied the first time. Sorry.
> 
> We did try Grandma Lucy's a couple months ago Therese. It has no potato in it what so ever. (I think this only applies to the Pureformance formulas) They instead use chickpeas for a binding agent. Here is the ingredient list straight from the bag of Grandma Lucy's freeze dried Pureformance Rabbit Formula:
> 
> ...


Yummo! that looks delicious for a little doggie! Do you cook it? or just add water?



lulu'smom said:


> .... I think I am just about to go back to Blue Buffalo. Somebody stop me if I making a huge mistake. PLEASE.


it's never a mistake if your dog thrives on that particular food  By that I mean
healthy coat, good stools, good energy level, easily maintains their weight...
I wish you luck with your search


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Acana has been good for Midgie who also suffers with allergies.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I have no food input.

I do however wish you luck in finding a food
that works well and in finding it fast. 

Much love to beautiful Tabitha and Jerry and
yay for food tasting parties!

:love7::love7:


and P.S. - That grandma Lucy's looks better than what
I had for dinner! :shock:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Just add water & let sit for 5 minutes.  

Good luck with the Innova! I hope the search is an easy one!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MChis said:


> Just add water & let sit for 5 minutes.
> 
> Good luck with the Innova! I hope the search is an easy one!!


thanks Heather. are the bits of meat in the photo part of the food, or did
you add more?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Christabelle said:


> :love7::love7:
> 
> 
> and P.S. - That grandma Lucy's looks better than what
> I had for dinner! :shock:


:laughing8: For some odd reason i'm having a craving for stuffing!! :laughing8:


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

ave bully sticks too and toys. Please keep me updated.I suggest Blue Buffalo whole heartedly! Sparkles and my puppy are on it. It is a wonderful grain free kibble with a variety of flavors in small breed. They also have yummy treats. May I suggest you try Petflow.com? Its much fresher than Petco. They deliver free with a $ 49.99 order. They even have bully sticks and toys. Please keep me updated.

Tori


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The Fromm not-grain free formulas shouldn't have potato I don't think - I believe rice is the ingredient used as a binder in them. The grain-free ones do have potato or chickpea or sweet potato, etc. So I dunno about those. Innova I used to really like, but I do worry now that P & G bought them out. Chances are nothing will change, but obviously keep an eye on the ingredients if thats what works for you!

I have had Shady and Hero on the OLD RC Mini Indoor Adult 21 to help correct some growth plate issues as well (same as Heather) and its unfortunate they have now changed our formula for it...sucks. It has been a go-to food for a long time for people w/ puppies w/ growth plate issues. Oh well I guess  I may try to snag another bag or two off of Amazon before its gone too. 

I do prefer to use foods with better quality ingredients, and I do hope you are able to be pleasantly surprised by one of the options you find. I know you've looked some in the past but come up empty handed.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> .... Innova I used to really like, but I do worry now that P & G bought them out. Chances are nothing will change, but obviously keep an eye on the ingredients if thats what works for you!....


thanks for the heads up Kristi. I tossed out the Innova this morning 
Natura Dog Food Ratings - Dropped from 10 Best Dog Food List - Downgraded to 2 Scoops!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

cherper said:


> :laughing8: For some odd reason i'm having a craving for stuffing!! :laughing8:


lol cheryl!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

MChis said:


> Oooops just read he can't have reg potato--I just read the sweet potato before I replied the first time. Sorry.
> 
> We did try Grandma Lucy's a couple months ago Therese. It has no potato in it what so ever. (I think this only applies to the Pureformance formulas) They instead use chickpeas for a binding agent. Here is the ingredient list straight from the bag of Grandma Lucy's freeze dried Pureformance Rabbit Formula:
> 
> ...


My God, that's... human-grade looking. I'd eat it.
Gosh that looks better then what I had for breakfast this morning. 0_0


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

cherper said:


> :laughing8: For some odd reason i'm having a craving for stuffing!! :laughing8:


I know RIGHT! :tongue10::happy2:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> thanks for the heads up Kristi. I tossed out the Innova this morning
> Natura Dog Food Ratings - Dropped from 10 Best Dog Food List - Downgraded to 2 Scoops!


It really sucks because it used to be a food I would wholeheartedly recommend...honestly it probably is still fine. They know we are watching them...but...idk.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> thanks for the heads up Kristi. I tossed out the Innova this morning
> Natura Dog Food Ratings - Dropped from 10 Best Dog Food List - Downgraded to 2 Scoops!


eek don't toss it. I'd take it back and get my money back! Or at least donate it.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

cherper said:


> eek don't toss it. I'd take it back and get my money back! Or at least donate it.


not to worry--it was a free sample


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

here's an update:

I started them on the Natural Balance Limited Ingredients 
They have horrible gas! The odor in the house is so strong tonight
that it woke me from a sound sleep. Oh My Gosh!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my, that Royal Canin has an awful lot to answer for, and being woken from a sound sleep due to dog farts because they screwed with their recipe has got to be the worst!!!

You'll just have to wear a scarf tied around your nose with clove or lavender oil sprinkled on it to bed.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

AussieLass said:


> Oh my, that Royal Canin has an awful lot to answer for,....


actually, it was the Natural Balance that has upset their system.
and, to top it off--this morning they seem to have itchy ears and skin.
I guess we will take a break from new foods for a bit.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

You are a patient woman Therese...but that gas would do me in for certain. I went to look at pups one time at a breeder who also bred Boston (Terrriers)--I have never exxperience anything with an animal that bad---I could never deal with that.....hope that the kids find some food that is good...I like ready about the experiment


----------

